# Got Milk



## sky42 (Apr 19, 2014)

Hey guys what's your thoughts on this? A good buddy of mine who owns the gym I workout at says he drinks 6 gallons of milk a week. Is that good or bad? I love milk but damn!


----------



## widehips71 (Apr 19, 2014)

Damn that's a Hyundai payment worth of milk lol.  I would think if you're trying to gain weight it can't hurt.  I will drink close to half a gallon a day if I'm bulking.  Great source of bcaa's too


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 19, 2014)

I agree with Wide. It's a great source of calories, carbs, protein, fat, calcium, etc. If you can fit it into your dietary needs or if you find it difficult to eat the required number of calories, milk calories can be a good fit. I tried doing GOMAD years ago bc of high caloric requirements and while I did go well over my needs which made me gain quite a bit of extra fat, I did get strong fast. I prefer whole milk unless calorie requirements dictate otherwise.


----------



## losieloos (Apr 19, 2014)

Chocolate milk post workout is so much better for you than any other expensive protein powder you f ucks buy.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Apr 19, 2014)

Thats alot of milk.  I put away close to the same amount.  Always have bulking or not.  No problems for me health wise.


----------



## Yaya (Apr 19, 2014)

I have a glass of 1% daily


----------



## TheLupinator (Apr 19, 2014)

About half gallon a day, maybe a little less. But I do cut out dairy completely to get to single digit %bf

And like loos said, milk is great post workout. It's been used in a couple research studies evaluating post workout nutrition and because of the sugar, bcaas, casein, and even the extra fat all helps increase muscle protein synthesis & net protein balance. Personally I do BCAA + Fat-free Milk + 10g whey (the cheapest I can find) pre and 1hr post workout


----------



## brutus79 (Apr 19, 2014)

1/2 to 1 gallon whole milk a day.  I'm rollin with lupinator and loos- pre/post workout shake with milk, banana and a little whey gets me good in the hood.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 19, 2014)

I go thru about 3 to 4 gallons a week of milk. Love milk.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 19, 2014)

i wish i can drink it but it sits in my stomach like a brick


----------



## Rfagazzi (Apr 19, 2014)

I always had a glass before bed for the slow protein.  Unfortunately I am lactose intolerant now.


----------



## deejeff442 (Apr 20, 2014)

Yep half a gallon a day here.skim milk.i dont like ice cream and since I got used to skim 2percent tastes like melted ice cream


----------



## Capt'n Ron (Apr 20, 2014)

Thanks for this!  I need to get back on the Milk.


----------



## JAXNY (Apr 20, 2014)

losieloos said:


> Chocolate milk post workout is so much better for you than any other expensive protein powder you f ucks buy.



Is that the one with the little rabbit on it.


----------



## stonetag (Apr 20, 2014)

losieloos said:


> Chocolate milk post workout is so much better for you than any other expensive protein powder you f ucks buy.



The problem with choc. milk bro, I love that stuff so much, I guzzle it down until it's either empty or I am bloated up like a road kill cat in the sun.
Milk is easily the nectar of the gods! I get as much fresh milk as I can drink, fresh from my neighbors. For minimal cost. It's a beautiful thing.


----------



## JAXNY (Apr 20, 2014)

stonetag said:


> The problem with choc. milk bro, I love that stuff so much, I guzzle it down until it's either empty or I am bloated up like a road kill cat in the sun.
> Milk is easily the nectar of the gods! I get as much fresh milk as I can drink, fresh from my neighbors. For minimal cost. It's a beautiful thing.



I prefer mine fresh off the tap Stone.


----------



## stonetag (Apr 20, 2014)

JAXNY said:


> I prefer mine fresh off the tap Stone.



You mean tap's? lol..You're a sick individual my man! but I like the way you think!


----------



## Dtownry (Apr 20, 2014)

I did gomad years ago. Got big and strong.  Great way to build a solid base.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Apr 21, 2014)

Milk is good for your body.....


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 21, 2014)

Flyingdragon said:


> Milk is good for your body.....



Does that mean you're milk?


----------

